# Black and Decker 20v Cordless Power Tool Combo



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> My wife you could say got me this set for an early birthday present….
> - JoshMcD78


Not knowing the product and therefore cannot say anything *+ve* or *-ve* about the B&D… but, you have a great wife!


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Many years ago B.&D. were the go to tools, very affordable! Over the years, budget and logic lead me down the Ryobi cordless path, still have no regrets but a few Rigid tools have found a place in my shop
LOL! with time we realize that the craftsmanship has very little to do with the actual brand of tool?


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the review Josh, I think you're right - having adequate battery power is key in a cordless set of tools.


----------



## EllenWoodHead (Feb 9, 2020)

Those are good tools and you will be happy with them. Happy birthday!


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

It is nice getting a gift that you like- enjoy


----------

